# I almost bought a kindle fire 8.9 this morning



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

But I chickened out. Seems like such an extravagance to me since I do not "need" one LOL. I have a 17 inch hp pavilion g series that is my daily driver for work and pleasure. I also have a kindle 3G keyboard that I use a few hours a day when just reading away from the puter.

I was kind of wanting something that I could sit on the sofa with for reading and emailing and web browsing. Is there such a thing? My back will not allow me to sit at my desk for more than a half hour or so at a time.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, the Kindle Fire is exactly that. As are Google Chrome laptops and any of the Windows smaller laptops. I have an ASUS touchscreen laptop that I really like (except for Windows 8, but I'm dealing with it). It's small enough to be truly portable, but large enough for me to read the screen. But it costs more than the Kindle Fire. My "go to" reader is a Kindle keyboard, but not 3G as I have WIFI at the house.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I bought my 12 year old son a Android table, a Samsung for 100 bucks. Does everything you stated. I have my higher priced Nexus tablet and my 16yr old has hers. We are all kindle app nuts and other ebooks that you cant not even use on a kindle tablet. Plus you have the full internet, email and all that. Cheap Android tablets are easy to come by. I wont buy anything else. The only thing I do is stick with name brands because generics seem to be kinda of unreliable in lasting. 
and if you need anything, like my daughter has a writing program on hers, my Son has tons of educational school stuff on his, we all have some educational stuff on our tablets, I have knitting apps on mine too for patterns, there is a Google app for it! LOL
No need to break the bank on a tablet. Oh and all tablets from Kindle come with forced advertising even the ones that you pay not to have it, they just call it recommendations instead of advertising, where Android tablets dont have that junk and if anything comes with it you dont like you can remove it or disable it. Kindle tablets dont let you do that.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Sign up for something like Swagbucks and earn enough to buy it in about 2-3 months.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Yep, cheap android tab. We have a couple of D2 with reasonable sized screens. Less than $100, sometimes under $80. DW does email on hers but I hate touch screen for typing. FB reader (NOT facebook) is a good free e-reader. Skype works on them too.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

sisterpine said:


> But I chickened out. Seems like such an extravagance to me since I do not "need" one LOL. I have a 17 inch hp pavilion g series that is my daily driver for work and pleasure. I also have a kindle 3G keyboard that I use a few hours a day when just reading away from the puter.
> 
> I was kind of wanting something that I could sit on the sofa with for reading and emailing and web browsing. Is there such a thing? My back will not allow me to sit at my desk for more than a half hour or so at a time.


For the same or less money get a Samsung Tablet. I have the 7" and 10.1 inch that will wi-fi. And I have the large one on the cell phone cell plan so I can use it almost anywhere. The 10.1 is large enough to use the browser and get on HT and the like, or use the app. Facebook, email, movies are maybe a little less sharp that the Fire, but not much. I wanted the large Fire but got the 10.1 for less money and more features. Put the Kindle app on it and I read my books. Netflix works, and most apps do not go on Kindle Fires, but do on Samsung (and other) tablets. 

So, for the money, after I did the comparisons, the Fire was not a good enough deal. Also, the tablet will take a small memory card, and Fire does not the last I knew.

Angie


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I just put the iBooks app on my iPad, I already have iBooks on my iMac.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

RiverPines said:


> No need to break the bank on a tablet. Oh and all tablets from Kindle come with forced advertising even the ones that you pay not to have it, they just call it recommendations instead of advertising, where Android tablets dont have that junk and if anything comes with it you dont like you can remove it or disable it. Kindle tablets dont let you do that.


Huh? We have no advertising or recomendations on our Fire .


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

mrs whodunit said:


> Huh? We have no advertising or recomendations on our Fire .


You can purchase a Kindle without ads and pay $20 more (so it is untrue that all Kindles have ads) or get it with ads and save a little money. I actually don't mind the ads at all because on my regular e-ink Kindles (Keyboard and Paperwhite), it's just the lock screen. There are no ads within the books and sometimes the ads are actually worth money, getting discounts on things on Amazon. I got my Kindle case for 30% off!


----------

